# Vanity´s upgrade stage 2.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi to all, Guys.

This is the second stage of the vanity upgrade made for the master bedroom.

This was an awkward job due to the lack of space and light inside the cabinet but the final result was satisfactory indeed.

In the meantime, *Merry Christmas and Happy new year for all of you and your relatives*


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice looking job there, Alexis. Neat idea too, with the right side tray!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Love the idea of the vert. ROT Alexis. Never thought of using 2 slides for that. Great job!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Alexis.

Another great idea for the filing cabinet (brain).....


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Great job, my wife is going to want this. Excellent use of space


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing... I always like extra storage space ideas!


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Alexis
Guys like you are the reason I don't dare let my wife read router forum!! Nice job
Good thinking!
Dennis


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

I too like the small drawer and the two slider on one side idea. Might work to put a drawer in vanity where the sink intrudes into a corner of the drawer space?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Thanks for posting, Alexis.
> 
> Another great idea for the filing cabinet (brain).....


Alexis
I agree with James great idea to file away. Merry Christmas and a Happy NEW Year to you too.


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Great job Alexis and great ideas!!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Dave.

Maybe it will work in that case. I´ll give a try in the next chance.

Best regards.


----------

